# Battery Thread number 1,000,000,001



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

First, please go easy on me as I'm at the end of another weekend of endless homework and currently watching my Colts get blown out of the water. I've been rocking the T-Bolt since around April and battery life hasn't been great but I could get through a day, until recently.

What changed? My job, I'm now working in a downtown area for a company that doesn't use WiFi (for good reason). I'm riding a strong LTE signal all day (-65 to -75db) but I'm struggling to make it beyond 4pm. I'm not overclocking, undrevolting extremelly low, but I'm usually throwing it back on the charger at 3pm so I can leave work with a full charge.

I don't care to manage my 4g radio state especially given the results I got when doing so. I tried a day on 3g and my battery life was only slightly better.

Ok, so does anyone have any other tips or advice?

I'm currently on CM 7.1.1 with IMO's AOSP lean kernel (975 @ 1024 and 825 @ 245) and I can get around 10 hours (my phone is off the charger at 6am) on a good day, 6 hours on an intense day.

Thanks for your time, I know it's a known issue just trying to see if I'm missing something.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you need aosp? If not, flash chingy 3D rom and stick with the included kernel.

That's honestly the easiest way since we have no idea what settings you have messed with currently.

I get 20 hours with 4 of that being screen on time with cm7.

30 hours with 5 hours screen on with Chingy.
Wifi and 3g only since 4g eats battery.

Aside from that check spare parts and your syncing accounts.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

In my opinion, underclocking is possibly the worst thing you could do to improve battery life. Your SoC uses a fraction of the power the LCD and radios do and anything you can do to get the job done faster so those device are used as little as possible makes sense. I usually run mine OC'd to 1.6GHz but it spends about 3% of it's time running at that speed. In other words, even clocked that fast, it's using that speed RARELY which translates into a minuscule power usage increase over an underclocked device. I can get through a day on mine running BAMF Forever Cubed 1.0.9 (NOT a ROM that skimps on graphics!) on LTE all day. I just try to keep the stupid data use down, like thing like weather or news that updates every time it's viewed and email that checks every 15 minutes.


----------



## CheetahHeel (Jun 11, 2011)

who dat.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

What has helped me as well was switching from LTE/CDMA mode to just LTE mode. Since im blanketed in LTE coverage, I just leave that setting on and the phones battery life benefits from not maintaining 2 different radio signals at the same time.

#winsauce


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

\"Mexiken\" said:


> What has helped me as well was switching from LTE/CDMA mode to just LTE mode. Since im blanketed in LTE coverage, I just leave that setting on and the phones battery life benefits from not maintaining 2 different radio signals at the same time.
> 
> #winsauce


On AOSP this disables the cell radio so no texts or calls will be available just fyi.


----------



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

I installed gingeritis last night and have it in CDMA mode atm. 75% battery life 7 hours off the charger. A huge improvement. I\'d normally hit 30-45% by now.

I\'m not underclocking, I was simply undervolting, but haven\'t touched anything on his new ROM.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> On AOSP this disables the cell radio so no texts or calls will be available just fyi.


Wow. That's a bummer. It really helps too.

Good thing I rock BAMF Forever


----------



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm now at 54% 11 hours later, I say this is success.


----------



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm running running BAMF Forever Cubed 1.0.9 with the latest stock radios. Also have the OEM extended battery. I Have been able to go over 18 hours with average usage, including over an hour of skype video calls using WiFi tether and about 30 minutes of music over Bluetooth to my car. Granted those are both tasks where the screen is off after started. That helps.


----------



## adoublearonn (Sep 1, 2011)

I know it makes the phone a bit clunkier (uglier?) but I got the seido 3200 mah extended battery and their active case to go with it and I love it. The extra battery life is more than worth the extra weight. I used to have a charger at home, in my car, and at work and would use all three in a day sometimes, but now I just plug it in at home every night, and usually there's 20-40% left.
Another thing to watch is apps running in the background (a lot of news apps and even random ones that don't seem like they would need to stay running do this). Stretch your sync intervals out a little longer and minimize the amount of things that sync by getting rid of things you don't absolutely need updating in the background. There's an app on the market called Startup Manager (requires root, paid version is good, free version sucks) that disables apps that run automatically in the background. It's not perfect but it helps and every now and then you have to go in and re-disable apps that make their way back on the list.
If you don't go for the extended battery you can still preserve day by day life on your current battery with a little compromise here and there, and unfortunately that's the nature of these phones. You've got to spend that ~0.13 cents worth of electricity in each charge wisely!


----------

